# Exotic Bluetongueskinks



## Minhawali (Jan 25, 2006)

Here some pics of some of my BTS.
Hope you like them.

Johan.

Irian Jaya BTS with babies







Indonesian BTS mating


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 25, 2006)

They look awsome, I realy like the top ones sooo cute


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 30, 2006)

Great Stuff Johan. How much do you pay for these in Belgium? Do you have them in England Mark?


----------

